# Taurus PT 111 Problems



## Warbirdf23 (Jul 17, 2013)

Has anybody has any experience with Taurus Customer Service? I bought a new PT 111 only to find that the rear sight was broken. When I finally got ahold of Taurus they told me that the rear sigjhts were backordered for 8 weeks or so and that I had to send them my defective rear sight and wait 8 weeks until the sights came in for them to start to process a replacement! They wouldn't let me know when the sights came in so i could send my sigjht in then and said the warranty on sights is only good for 1 year and i must have it replaced by then or tough luck. They actually confirmed that they wanted me to have my new gun for at least 8 weeks without a sight. If i choose to wait until they have the sights in to send my defective sight it will be first come first served for what ever sights they have.

The sights are made of plastic and it looks like someone dropped my gun on the sight blade. I bet alot of sight replacements will be necessary and i could be waiting for ever, even though the gun was defective when sold. I have tried to call repeatedly since to speak with a supervisor and can't even get thru. My dealer, Woodlands World in Uniontown PA wasn't any help either.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ahhh, yet another horrifying* *Tale From the Taurus Crypt!*

I suggest that you try to find aftermarket sights for your pistol, rather than wait upon Taurus's tender mercies.
Why replace a breakable plastic sight with another breakable plastic sight? Buy a set of metal sights, and have done with it.

Brownells lists a replacement set of Williams's Fire Sights, with light pipes, but light-pipe acrylic gets brittle over time.

Instead, take a look at: http://www.opticsplanet.com/trijicon-ts01-taurus-3-dot-front-and-rear-night-sight-set.html


----------



## Warbirdf23 (Jul 17, 2013)

*No sights available*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Ahhh, yet another horrifying* *Tale From the Taurus Crypt!*
> 
> I suggest that you try to find aftermarket sights for your pistol, rather than wait upon Taurus's tender mercies.
> Why replace a breakable plastic sight with another breakable plastic sight? Buy a set of metal sights, and have done with it.
> ...


I have someone at Taurus trying to locate a sight for me. (just got off the phone) My gun is the brand new G2 model and nobody lists a replacement sight yet, though if the gun works out I probably will put either fiber optic or tritium sights on it once they become available. I did just get a Gould and Goodrich molded leather inside the waistband holster for it from Amazon for $26 though with free shipping!


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Had a PT 1911. Advertised as being Novak sights. The retaining screw fell out. Got the same stupid run around from the Bull. So I called Novak. Surprise surprise in a move that made me think much less of Novak too, they did not make the sight. They licensed Taurus to put their name on it. Sort of a Novak style sight. Took the factory 6 months to send a part and it was wrong. By then I had sourced the screw from a machine shop parts supplier. So much fell off that gun I could not sell it and sleep at night, so I gave it away. The friend played with it for a week or so and it has not left the safe since. And in an act to prove I'm not so bright I just traded for a Rossi revolver. It has printed on the side "Made by Taurus." I gotta say so far its been fun to shoot.


----------

